# oily skin



## milamonster (Mar 15, 2007)

what is that mask that people say to use for oily skin to get rid of it. It's something that s usually not used for the face though and alot of the makeup artists on here recommend it. It's like a medicine or something. Anyways, if you remember what im talking about can you tell me what brand to get, how to apply, and how long should it last?
thank you sweeties


----------



## farra712 (Mar 29, 2007)

HI!  Are you talking about Milk of Magnesia? Even if you weren't you may want to use this as a mask or a primer and give it a shot.  It has been working awesomely for oil control and I live in Mississippi where the whole damn place is like a steam room!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_HI! Are you talking about Milk of Magnesia? Even if you weren't you may want to use this as a mask or a primer and give it a shot. It has been working awesomely for oil control and I live in Mississippi where the whole damn place is like a steam room!_

 
thank you! that was exactly what i was talkign bout
but i couldnt remember the name
how do you use it, like how do you apply it? and do you still moisturize afterit?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 29, 2007)

I remember reading on another thread about using Aspirin as a mask. You take about 5 Aspirins and place them in your hands, add water to them until they dissolve and apply it to your face.

Is Aspirin the medicine mask you were refering to?


----------



## milamonster (Mar 29, 2007)

actually i was talkign about the milk of magnesia  but i have heard of the aspirin mask too. is that for oily skin as well?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_I remember reading on another thread about using Aspirin as a mask. You take about 5 Aspirins and place them in your hands, add water to them until they dissolve and apply it to your face.

Is Aspirin the medicine mask you were refering to?_


----------



## milamonster (Mar 31, 2007)

im bumping this to see if anyone can explain the application process and whatnot of the milk of magnesium (sp?)


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 2, 2007)

Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask is great too.


----------



## lotus (May 23, 2007)

ok this is probably too late, but there are 2 ways i've read/heard you can use milk of magnesia for your oily skin. i haven't tried these, but i have friends that use these methods and say good things. first off, make sure it's plain/unflavored. 

- as a primer: with a cleansed & moisturized face, swipe a cotton ball with the milk of magnesia over your face. you want to apply a thin layer and let it dry for 30 seconds to a minute. if it's too chalky or white, you applied too much. if so, just get another cotton ball with water and swipe a little bit off and let it dry again. when dry, continue with your foundation and rest of your makeup. i've heard that it's a good idea to moisturize your face before applying the magnesia as it can dry your skin a bit. 

- as a mask: swipe a cotton ball soaked in milk of magnesia over your face concentrating on your oily zones. let it dry for a couple minutes. it will be thick and white, so don't worry. when it starts to tighten, 2 minutes, rinse off your face with warm water. pat your skin dry and continue on with moisturizing your skin. it's a good idea to wear moisturizer as the milk of magnesia can be too drying on your skin. 
-----------------------------------------
ASPIRIN MASK:
i've done this a few times and i've been getting good results with this. however, do not overdue it! start off only doing it twice a month (that's what i do). there are several "recipes" out there for this technique. 

need:
mortar & pestle (optional)
small dish
spoon
4 uncoated tablets of aspirin
water
honey

directions: 
with mortar & pestle- using a mortar & pestle, crush the aspirin until it resembles a fine powder. add a splash of water (not too much) and a drizzle of honey and stir well. 
without mortar & pestle- in a small dish, splash some water on-top of 4 aspirins and let it site for a minute waiting for it to dissolve. add a drizzle of honey and stir well. 
apply onto face and massage for a minute, but try not to scrub too hard. let it sit for 10 minutes and rinse off with warm water. pat (don't rub) your skin dry with a clean towel and continue on with regular skincare routine. *i like to use a non-alcoholic toner and moisturize skin*

you can use other ingredients rather than honey, such as yogurt, aloe vera or even olive oil. i really like the honey mixture, but i also use the yogurt during the summer times. it has a cooling effect, which i really like! also, instead of pulling out the mortar & pestle every time i want to do this mask, i keep a jar filled with the aspirin powder in my cabinet. i just spoon a small amount (about 1 teaspoon) into a small dish and mix it with the other ingredients. this keeps it fast and simple for me. enjoy!


----------



## milamonster (May 23, 2007)

you answered everything i was [email protected]!!!!thnks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lotus* 

 
_ok this is probably too late, but there are 2 ways i've read/heard you can use milk of magnesia for your oily skin. i haven't tried these, but i have friends that use these methods and say good things. first off, make sure it's plain/unflavored. 

- as a primer: with a cleansed & moisturized face, swipe a cotton ball with the milk of magnesia over your face. you want to apply a thin layer and let it dry for 30 seconds to a minute. if it's too chalky or white, you applied too much. if so, just get another cotton ball with water and swipe a little bit off and let it dry again. when dry, continue with your foundation and rest of your makeup. i've heard that it's a good idea to moisturize your face before applying the magnesia as it can dry your skin a bit. 

- as a mask: swipe a cotton ball soaked in milk of magnesia over your face concentrating on your oily zones. let it dry for a couple minutes. it will be thick and white, so don't worry. when it starts to tighten, 2 minutes, rinse off your face with warm water. pat your skin dry and continue on with moisturizing your skin. it's a good idea to wear moisturizer as the milk of magnesia can be too drying on your skin. 
-----------------------------------------
ASPIRIN MASK:
i've done this a few times and i've been getting good results with this. however, do not overdue it! start off only doing it twice a month (that's what i do). there are several "recipes" out there for this technique. 

need:
mortar & pestle (optional)
small dish
spoon
4 uncoated tablets of aspirin
water
honey

directions: 
with mortar & pestle- using a mortar & pestle, crush the aspirin until it resembles a fine powder. add a splash of water (not too much) and a drizzle of honey and stir well. 
without mortar & pestle- in a small dish, splash some water on-top of 4 aspirins and let it site for a minute waiting for it to dissolve. add a drizzle of honey and stir well. 
apply onto face and massage for a minute, but try not to scrub too hard. let it sit for 10 minutes and rinse off with warm water. pat (don't rub) your skin dry with a clean towel and continue on with regular skincare routine. *i like to use a non-alcoholic toner and moisturize skin*

you can use other ingredients rather than honey, such as yogurt, aloe vera or even olive oil. i really like the honey mixture, but i also use the yogurt during the summer times. it has a cooling effect, which i really like! also, instead of pulling out the mortar & pestle every time i want to do this mask, i keep a jar filled with the aspirin powder in my cabinet. i just spoon a small amount (about 1 teaspoon) into a small dish and mix it with the other ingredients. this keeps it fast and simple for me. enjoy!_


----------



## lotus (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_you answered everything i was [email protected]!!!!thnks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
let me know if there's anything else you need. i have some other homemade recipes that'll help (not eliminate) the oilies! enjoy


----------



## duch3ss25 (May 24, 2007)

Wow, I've heard about MoM before but never aspirin mask so I'll have to try this! Living in Hawaii, oil control & blot powder just aren't enough. Thanks for writing all this up Lotus!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 20, 2007)

Clay mask is also good for oily skin.


----------



## Kisbee (Aug 22, 2007)

Just for another way of doing things...

I put Milk of Magnesia on over my moisturiser, I use a washcloth to dust off the bits that are too white..

(I also second the asprin mask, but I just dissolve a few in warm water in the palm of my hand and use them as a scrub in the shower..)


----------

